# Strahd's "RttToEE" - recruitment, 1 Arcane caster needed.



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2006)

_Years ago, brave heroes put the denizens of the Temple of Elemental Evil to the sword. Now, darf forces whisper again in the shadows of the once deserted temple - forces far more insidious and dangerous than any person could dream. Evil has risen again to threaten the village of Hommlet. _ 

The recruitment will end around 6Aug.
Ability to post at least four times per week is required 
Post your characters over here, when the day come I'll post the chosen ones.
Greyhawk knowledge is not necessary but will help you to come up with detailed background of your characters, here and there I will use "terms", names and places from Oerth.
Helpful information can be taken from my webpage if you want - Greyhawk page  Check out races, history and misc. for valuable information 

*Starting point * – Free city of Verbobonc, Viscounty of Verbobonc, Veluna.
I want the following characters as I assume they will work the best as a party and with the following background lines:
1. Representative from Veluna - Oeridian Human (Paladin or Cleric) of (Rao or Pelor or St. Cuthbert), can even be a member from Knights of the Hart
2. Representative from Furyondy - any race that is job is a Royal soldier of Furyondy. (fighter or Paladin even a scouting ranger)
3. Representative from the elven community of Highfolk (High Elf or Gray Elf)
4. Representative of the Dwarven kings from the mighty Kingdom of the Lortmills (Hill dwarf)
5. Representative from the circle of eight, a minor acolyte that serves one of the following wizards (Jallarzi of Greyhawk, Bigby of Mitrik, Otto or Warens starcoat of Urnest)
6. One more that is not the same as the others. (Druid, Barbarian or what ever you wish)

The Alts that I will choose are going to be inactive crown agents in Hommlet and the surroundings.

House Rules:
I'm looking for 6 players + 2 Alts 
starting level will be 4.
max LA allowed is LA+1 (Aasimar and etc.)
34 points for abilities
Max HP at 1st level. Average HP per level.
Book allowed - core books, The complete series, Planar Handbook, deities and demigods, libris mortis, Frostburn.
-- For the 3.0 sources, get the 3.5 update 
No psionics.
No evil characters
6000 gold for equipment (no more than 3000 gold on any one item)
Players will use invisible castle for die rolling
Highlight your HP and wounds ... i.e: Godoth Fighter 3 HP: 13/20
list your spells in a spoiler box.
Please write the full skill list, not only the ranked (even those with 0 ranks)
please put your character sheet in a spoiler box 

*New Rules:*
New Skill - Wrestle
Trained only (Str)- Useful for Barbarians and Gladiators.
Cross class for: All except Barbarians , Fighters.
bonus will calculated when using grapple , Bull rash and Trip combat modes.
Spontaneous Casting:
Instead of converting spells to cure/cause wounds .
the cleric can convert is "regular spells" only to domain spells
in the same level power . This rule show the spiritual connection
Between the cleric and his god.

Chosen:
1. Voadam
2. Stone god
3. Land Outcast
4. Rhun
5. Kafkonia
6. Tonks


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2006)

*Human in the world of Greyhawk*

[sblock=Humans in the world of Greyhawk]
*Oeridians:* The Oeridians have fairly dark skins, varying from tan to olive colors, but their hair color runs the range from honey blond to black, with brown and auburn the most common. Their eye colors are likewise variable.Perrenland, Furyondy, the Shield Lands, the Great Kingdom of North Aerdy, the United Kingdom of Ahlissa, Onnwal and Sunndi.

*Baklunish:* The Baklunish people have golden-hued skins, gray-green or green eyes, and hair ranging from dark brown to blue-black.Baklunish are recognised for their magical skill. They are especially noted for inventing new elemental spells. Zeif, Ull, Ekbir and the Tiger Nomads are the best examples of pure Baklunish folk , Baklunish features can he seen mixed with those of other races in the nations of Ket and Tusmit, and among the Wolf Nomads and the Paynim tribes.

*Suloise:* The Suel were scattered to the margins of the Flanaess in the distant past, so it is small wonder that most Suel blood has been intermized with other racial groups. The Suel are fairskinned, some being almost albino, with red or blond (even platinum blond) hair and blue, gray, or violet eyes. The Frost, Ice and Snow Barbarians are the best examples of pure Suel blood. Suel descendants are also predominant in the Duchy of Urnst, the islands off the eastern coast of the Flanaess, and the lands of the Scarlet Brotherhood on the Tilvanot Peninsula. Some Suloise settled in the Amedio Jungle and Hepmonaland, where they became tanned and freckled.

*Flan:*The original human occupants of the Flanaess had bronze complexions varying from coppery tones to deep brown. Their eyes were dark brown, even black, or rarely amber. Likewise, their hair was always dark brown or black. The Flan are now scattered to the winds. The Duchy of Tenh boasts of a pure Flan , Geoff and Sterich, while slightly mixed with other races , strong Flan roots are the Rovers of the Barrens, Stonehold and the Theocracy of the Pale.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2006)

I am definitely interested in this one, especially since I didn't have time to get my submission together for your "Lost Caverns" game. As a matter of fact, I've already got a 3rd level Greyhawk Dwarven Fighter that just needs some updating to fit what you are looking for...


I should add that I've never played or read RttToEE, but as you know I am very familiar with the original ToEE. I don't think that would be a problem though, will it?


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm interested.

A question on wrestling skill, it goes up as a skill and can replace the straight str check on a trip attempt? Even when using a trip weapon?

What are the domains of Rao, Pelor, and Cuthbert?

I am familiar with GH (mostly pre 3e) and I own and have read RttTEE when it first came out though I would not open it during the game and would diligently keep ooc info ooc.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I am definitely interested in this one, especially since I didn't have time to get my submission together for your "Lost Caverns" game. As a matter of fact, I've already got a 3rd level Greyhawk Dwarven Fighter that just needs some updating to fit what you are looking for...
> I should add that I've never played or read RttToEE, but as you know I am very familiar with the original ToEE. I don't think that would be a problem though, will it?




Rhun, you are most welcome to the game.
I began to run RttToEE to my group one year ago and then the group disassembly, so I'm going to run it over here, as for ToEE – let us assume that everyone knows about the legend of the temple and the characters got access to the books and stories of the temple.

*Everyone heard about Zirat the gladiator that freed the temple and cleared all the evil denizens within   

as for the dwarven fighter - Good enough as a Representative of the Dwarven kings


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm interested.
> 
> A question on wrestling skill, it goes up as a skill and can replace the straight str check on a trip attempt? Even when using a trip weapon?
> 
> ...




Welcome Voadam.

"can replace the straight str check on a trip attempt? "
Yes, you replace the skill bonus with your str
"Even when using a trip weapon?"
No, with bare hands only.

Pelor (Sun, Strength, Healing, Good)
Rao(Healing, Good, Knowledge, Law)
St. Cuthbert (Good, Law, Strength, Protection)

I'm trusting that you'll keep ooc info ooc Voadam, beside it I'm making my own changes to the adventure to fit into my campaign idea, so be ready to meet some strange beings.


----------



## Kafkonia (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm aiming towards a Neanderthal barbarian -- that should be kosher, since Frostburn is accepted, right? Someone who has come to the more temperate climes due to his overwhelming curiosity, and who takes up the adventure for much the same reason.

I'll get a better write-up when I can get at my book this evening.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 31, 2006)

Two concepts are jumping out at me.

1 Spellthief agent of the circle. Someone excited at the chance to use his magical talents on an important mission for his distant mage master.

2 Velunese Rao cleric with healing and knowledge (knows about the flight of fiends, past temple actions, and such legendary celestial heroes as Sir Merrick Garland   ).


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Everyone heard about Zirat the gladiator that freed the temple and cleared all the evil denizens within  :lol






			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> and such legendary celestial heroes as Sir Merrick Garland   ).






Those worthy heroes haven't succeeded...yet.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 31, 2006)

Hum...

Coming from the Bandit Kingdoms in search of more hospitable/profitable land, a fiendish-blooded swordman and duelist in exploration of his own ability. He keeps the ebon scales on the back of his hands covered by tight-wrapped bandages.


Some suggestions (and help, for example, what are exactly the Bandit Kingdoms? Are they far away from Veluna?) would be appreciated given my poor knowledge of Greyhawk.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Some suggestions (and help, for example, what are exactly the Bandit Kingdoms? Are they far away from Veluna?) would be appreciated given my poor knowledge of Greyhawk.





I don't have any of my books with me, but the Bandit Kingdoms are basically a collection of petty city-states. If I am not mistaken, they have been overrun by Iuz at the time of this adventure...

Here is a map you can view:

http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/gaming/dnd/greyhawk/map/supermap.html

Actually, that is a BEFORE map. Here is the map for AFTER the Greyhawk Wars:

http://www.highprogrammer.com/alan/gaming/dnd/greyhawk/map/supermapnew.html


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> I'm aiming towards a Neanderthal barbarian -- that should be kosher, since Frostburn is accepted, right? Someone who has come to the more temperate climes due to his overwhelming curiosity, and who takes up the adventure for much the same reason.
> 
> I'll get a better write-up when I can get at my book this evening.




Sounds good, may I suggest Wegwiur (Wolf nomads) or Chakyik (Tiger nomads) as your home to the north.
But you should think about a very good reason why you left home to the temperate region and how they accepted you to this mission


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Two concepts are jumping out at me.
> 
> 1 Spellthief agent of the circle. Someone excited at the chance to use his magical talents on an important mission for his distant mage master.
> 
> 2 Velunese Rao cleric with healing and knowledge (knows about the flight of fiends, past temple actions, and such legendary celestial heroes as Sir Merrick Garland   ).




I liked number 2 the most.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Hum...
> 
> Coming from the Bandit Kingdoms in search of more hospitable/profitable land, a fiendish-blooded swordman and duelist in exploration of his own ability. He keeps the ebon scales on the back of his hands covered by tight-wrapped bandages.
> 
> ...




I assume fiendish blooded swordman from the bandit kingdoms is tending to evil ...
hmmm ... and the kingdoms are quite far from this area, maybe you should take a look at the suggestion I wrought in the first post for a "needed" character.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 31, 2006)

I was actually planning on a man who only trusted those he knew as worthy... actually it was because of Iuz's proximity that he left his homeland... (I was thinking, if the war wasn't too long ago, he might be escaping from war...)

but of course all this can be changed... into an elven swordman hailing from Highfolk maybe...


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I liked number 2 the most.




It is growing on me more as well, I'll develop it more.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 1, 2006)

My dwarven fighter is nearly finished...I should be able to post him tonight (I hope).


----------



## Voadam (Aug 1, 2006)

*Miltiades inquisitor of Rao*

[SBLOCK]
Miltiades
Oeridian Human cleric 4
Deity Rao

Str 12
Dex 12
Con 14
Int 14
Wis 17
Cha 10

hp 33/33 (8+ 3d8+8 +4)
AC 20 (+9 armor +1 dex) Touch Flat 11, Footed 19
Init +1
BAB +3
Grapple +4

Attack +4 spear 1d8+1 x3 RI 20'

Feats: Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning, Improved Toughness

Skills:
Diplomacy +7
Knowledge arcana +5
Knowledge dungeoneering +3
Knowledge history +9
Knowledge nature +3
Knowledge religion +9
Knowledge planes +9

Languages: Common, Celestial, Auran

Domains: Healing, Knowledge

Spontaneous casting 1 cure light, detect secret doors, 2 cure moderate, detect thoughts

Spells prepared 5, 4+1, 3+1 DC 13 + spell level
[SBLOCK]
0 Cure Minor Wounds, Detect Magic, Create Water, Mending, Light
1 Cure light wounds, Bless, Comprehend Languages, Summon Monsters I X2
2 Cure Moderate Wounds, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Summon Monster II
[/SBLOCK]
Equipment

Full plate +1 2,650 gp
Cure light wounds wand 750 gp
Handy haversack 2,000 gp
Holy symbol 25 gp
Spear 2 gp
Food, water, sundry gear, 10 gp
Historical, demonological, and religious reference texts 15 gp
Everburning torch 110 gp
440 gp

Description

A tall thin man, Miltiades has the thoughtful look of a scholar to him, though he has the bearing of one trained to wear the armor he does. Olive skinned with short cut black hair and dark brown eyes he is easily identified as an Oeridian.

Background

Miltiades is a church loremaster, trained in history, demonology, and arcanology. He knows the past history of the Temple and was sent by the church in Veluna to investigate rumors that indicate the possibility of a return of the elemental cults.

[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

*Korbryn Rivenshield, of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils*
*Lawful Neutral Dwarf Male Fighter 4*

[sblock]
*Background*
Although still a young dwarf, Korbryn has seen his fare share of battles. Hailing from the southernmost portion of the Lortmils, Korbryn and his clan have had ample opportunity to prove their valor against humanoids and giants from the nearby Pomarj.

When the stories of Korbyrn’s battle prowess reached the ears of the dwarven kings, they summoned him to their halls to test for the honor of joining their personal guard. The tests consisted of a series of combat against other worthies, and a series of endurance tests as well. When the testing was completed, Korbryn found was offered the honor of serving, and dutifully took his place among the elite defenders of the dwarven kings. 

When the call came for the dwarf lords to send a representative to Verbobonc, Korbyrn was quickly chosen from amongst the guard. While not a diplomat, Korbryn is a loyal, courageous dwarf who will speak plainly, and put the needs of the dwarves before his own personal concerns.	

*Appearance*
Korbryn is tall for a dwarf, at 4’ 5” in height. He is powerful of build, with a weight of about 190 pounds, most of it solid muscle. He has long blonde hair and a long blonde beard, both of which he wears braided with fine silver chain. His face is badly scarred down the left side, where an ogre’s club has mangled his visage. His voice is grating and always sounds hoarse.

The fighter is almost always found in his well-polished plate armor, and dresses in the leathers and wools favored by his people, in shades of reds and grays. While most dwarves are fond of wearing jewelry and precious metals, Korbryn disdains this practice. His clothes are generally worn and travel stained, but his armor and weapons are always clean and freshly oiled. He wears a collection of goblin and orc ears around his neck. In full battle gear, Korbryn is quite the sight to behold…wielding a sword that is larger than himself, and with enough weapons strapped to himself to outfit a troop of dwarves.

*Personality*
Quiet and taciturn, Korbryn rarely speaks. He prefers to let his actions speak for themselves. He is gruff and ill tempered, and is brutally honest, whether those listening to his words will like them or not. 

Korbryn is not a smith or a miner, as are most of his kin. He is a warrior, first and foremost. He was trained to fight and defend his people, and he sees that as his only duty. Anyone that he deems a threat to the dwarves of the Lortmils will find Korbryn to be a most implacable foe. He is practical and methodical, and fully confident in his fighting prowess. Although a disciplined and honorable warrior, he is not above using dirty tricks to carry the day…


Dwarf male, age 68
Alingment: Lawful Neutral

Str:		18 (+4)		(13 points, +1 level)
Dex:		12 (+1)		(4 points)
Con:		18 (+4)		(10 points, +2 race)
Int:		10 (+0)		(2 points)
Wis:		12 (+1)		(4 points)
Cha:		07 (-2)		(1 point, -2 race)

Fighter, level 4
Experience: 6000
Hit Points: 42 (10 + 5 + 6 + 5 + 16 con)

Armor Class:  21 (10 base + 9 armor + 1 dex + 1 dodge feat) or 23 w/shield
Touch AC: 12
Flat-footed AC: 20 or 22 w/shield
ACP: -5 or –7 w/shield

Initiative: +1
Base Speed: 20 feet

Saves:
Fort +8 (+4 base, +4 con)
Ref +2 (+1 base, +1 dex)
Wil +2 (+1 base, +1 wis)

BAB: +4
Attack:
+10 attack, greatsword +1 (2d6 + 9)
+8 attack, dwarven waraxe (1d10 + 4)
+8 attack, warhammer (1d8 + 4)
+6 attack, composite masterwork longbow (1d8 + 4)

Feats: Weapon Focus (greatsword), Power Attack, Cleave, Dodge, Weapon Specialization (greatsword), 

Skills
Appraise			+0/+2	(0 ranks, +0 int/+2 stone/metal items)
Balance			+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Bluff				-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Climb				+6	(2 ranks, +4 str)
Concentration			+4	(0 ranks, +4 con)
Diplomacy			-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Disguise			-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Escape Artist			+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Forgery			+0	(0 ranks, +0 int)
Gather Information		-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Handle Animal		-2	(0 ranks, -2 cha)
Heal				+1	(0 ranks, +1 wis)
Hide				+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Intimidate			+2	(4 ranks, -2 cha)
Jump				+6	(2 ranks, +4 str)
Listen				+2	(1 rank, +1 wis)
Move Silently			+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Ride				+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)
Search				+0	(0 ranks, +0 int)
Sense Motive			+1	(0 ranks, +1 wis)
Spot				+2	(1 rank, +1 wis)
Survival			+1	(0 ranks, +1 wis)
Swim				+6	(2 ranks, +4 str)
Use Rope			+1	(0 ranks, +1 dex)

Languages: Common, Dwarven

Racial Features: Move at full speed, even in heavy armor or while carrying heavy load; Darkvision 60’; Stonecutting bonuses; Weapon familiarity (dwarven waraxe and dwarven urgrosh); Stability (+4 vrs. attempts to bullrush or trip); +2 save bonus vrs. poison; +2 save bonus vrs. spells and spell-like effects; +1 attack bonus vrs. orcs and goblinoids; +4 dodge bonus to AC vrs. giants; +2 on appraise checks concerning stone or metal items; +2 on craft checks when working with stone or metal; 

Equipment/Possessions
Full Plate +1				2650 gp	50 lb
Armor Spikes				50 gp		-----
Heavy Steel Shield			20 gp		15 lb

Greatsword +1				2350 gp	8 lb
Dwarven waraxe			30 gp		8 lb
Warhammer				12 gp		5 lb
Dagger					2 gp		1 lb
Comp. Longbow (+4 str, mw)	800 gp		3 lb
40 arrows, cold iron			4 gp		6 lb
20 arrows, silver			21 gp		3 lb

Explorer’s Outfit			10 gp		8 lb
Backpack				2 gp		2 lb
Beltpouch				1 gp		½ lb
Bedroll					1 sp		5 lb
Chalk, 2 pieces			2 cp		-----
Crowbar				2 gp		5 lb
Flint & Steel				1 gp		-----
Grappling Hook			1 gp		4 lb
4 pitons				2 sp		2 lb
Rations, trail 7 days			35 sp		7 lb
Rope, silk 50’				10 gp		5 lb
2 sacks (empty)			2 sp		1 lb
Waterskin				1 gp		4 lbs
3 flasks of alchemists fire		60 gp		3 lbs
5 tindertwigs				5 gp		-----
1 smokestick				20 gp		-----

Money
Pps: 2
Gps: 30
Sps: 27
Cps: 28


[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

*Probably Elven Fighter 4...*

Could we consider a fighter variant? 

No Armor Proficiency (Heavy)
No Armor Proficiency (Medium)
No Shield Proficiency (Tower)
No Shield Proficiency
d8 Hit Die
Tumble & Bluff as class skills
"Sneak" Attack +1d6 at levels 3,6,9,12,15,18

or would it be stretching it too far? 
(Yes, I am conscious you listed the available sources... sorry for causing too much of a headache, first the fiendish ascendance guy, and now this...)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 2, 2006)

only 4 players in the meantime ...
tell your friends to come

Land Outcast - Variant fighter (OK, develope it furhter with the details you wrought)
Rhun - Dwarven fighter
Voadam - Human Cleric of Rao
Kafkonia - Neanderthal barbarian


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 2, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> only 4 players in the meantime ...
> tell your friends to come
> 
> Land Outcast - Variant fighter (OK, develope it furhter with the details you wrought)
> ...




A little heavy on the bruisers, eh?  While I have Torret the Barbarian almost fully statted, I can change to a sneaky or arcane character if that works better with the current mix.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Could we consider a fighter variant?
> 
> No Armor Proficiency (Heavy)
> No Armor Proficiency (Medium)
> ...





UA fighter variant trades in bonus feats for sneak attack and thug fighter variant trades in armor for extra urban skills

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm#fighter


----------



## Voadam (Aug 2, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> A little heavy on the bruisers, eh?  While I have Torret the Barbarian almost fully statted, I can change to a sneaky or arcane character if that works better with the current mix.




My cleric is heavy on knowledge, but not so much on melee. Str 10 so he is basically an armored divine spell caster niche, not buffed up melee combat type cleric.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2006)

And I only went with a bruiser because the character was already mostly done, and it saved me a ton of time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 2, 2006)

Kafkonia - Sure, a wizard will be great. thanks.
Rhun - A real Tank, character approved.
Voadam - keep on, looking good
Land outcast - looking forward to see your character.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Caution: Elf Wizard In Progress]

*Gray Elf Wizard 4*
*Deity:* Trithereon
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 120 lbs
*Age:* 120
*Size:* Medium
*Experience:* 

_*Statistics:*_
Str: 8 (-1) (2 points, -2 race)
Dex: 16 (+3) (6 points, +2 race)
Con: 14 (+2) (10 points, -2 race)
Int:  20 (+4) (13 points, +1 level, +2 race)
Wis: 11 (+0) (3 points)
Cha: 8 (-1) (0 points)

*Hit Points:* 19/19
*Armour Class:* 14 (+3 Dex, +1 Amulet of Natural Armour)
*Touch AC:* 13
*Flat-footed AC:* 11
*Initiative:* +3
*Armour Check Penalty:* 
*Speed:* 30'
*BAB:* +2
*Grapple:* +1 (+2 BAB , -1 Strength)

_*Saving Throws:*_
*Fortitiude:* +3 (+1 base, +2 Constitution)
*Reflex:* +6 (+1 base, +3 Dexterity, +2 familiar bonus)
*Will:* +4 (+4 base, +0 Wisdom)

_*Attacks:*_
Masterwork Rapier +2 melee (1d6-1/1d6-1, Piercing, 18-20/x2)
Light Crossbow +5 ranged (1d8, pierceing, 80 ft., 19-20/x2)

_*Skills:*_
Appraise +4 (0 ranks, +4 Int)
Balance +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Bluff -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Climb -1 (0 ranks, -1 Str)
Concentration +9 (+7 ranks, +2 Con)
Craft +8 (+4 ranks, +4 Int)
Decipher Script +9 (+5 ranks, +4 Int)
Diplomacy +0 (+1 (2) ranks, -1 Cha)
Disguise -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Escape Artist +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Forgery +4 (0 ranks, +4 Int)
Gather Information -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Heal +0 (0 ranks, 0 Wis)
Hide +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Intimidate -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Jump -1 (0 ranks, -1 Str)
Knowledge (arcana) +11 (+7 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (religion) +10 (+6 ranks, +4 Int)
Knowledge (the planes) +9 (+5 ranks, +4 Int)
Listen +2 (0 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 racial)
Move Silently +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Perform (any) -1 (0 ranks, -1 Cha)
Ride +3 (0 ranks, +3 Dex)
Search +6 (0 ranks, +4 Int, +2 racial)
Sense Motive +3 (+3 (6) ranks, +0 Wis)
Spellcraft +11 (+7 ranks, +4 Int)
Spot +2 (0 ranks, +0 Wis, +2 racial)
Survival 0 (0 ranks, +0 Wis)
Swim -1 (0 ranks, -1 Str)
Use Rope +3 (0 ranks, +3 Str)

*Feats:* Scribe Scroll (B), Spell Mastery (_Shield_, _Mage Armour_, _Ray of Enfeeblement_, _Magic Missile_, _Unseen Servant_), Eschew Materials

*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic, Goblin, Sylvan, Gnoll, Orc.

_*Racial Abilities:*_
-Immunity to sleep spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. (Not reflected in the saving throw modifiers given here.)
-Low-light vision.
-Weapon Proficiency: Elves are automatically proficient with the longsword, rapier, longbow, composite longbow, shortbow, and composite shortbow.
-+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
-Automatic Languages: Common, Elven.

_*Class Abilities:*_
-Summon Familiar
-Scribe Scroll (B)

_*Equipment:*_
Amulet of Natural Armour +1 (2000 GP)
Wand of _Colour Spray_ (50 Charges, 750 GP)
Scroll of _Detect Secret Doors_, _Hold Portal_, _Knock_ (200 GP)
Scroll of _Invisibility_, _Summon Monster II_, _Summon Swarm_, _Silence_
6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (300 GP)
1 Potion of Remove Disease (750 GP)
1 Potion of Shielf of Faith +4 (600 GP)
Feather Token (whip) (500 GP)
50 crossbow bolts (5 GP)
140 GP

[SBLOCK=Spellbook]
*0 Level:* All
*1st Level:* _Shield_, _Mage Armour_, _Magic Missile_, _True Strike_, _Protection from Evil_, _Endure Elements_, _Burning Hands_, _Expeditious Retreat_, _Ray of Enfeeblement_, _Unseen Servant_
*2nd Level: Web, Scorching Ray, Blindness/Deafness, Resist Energy* 
[/SBLOCK]



[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

*Still having to input some Skills*

Lets see: We seem to be lacking a sneaky character, someone who could at least have Hide, Move Silently, and Search... 
I could, if need, fill that nichee instead of being a nimble fighter...

[sblock=Eliron Redilameri, Battledancer of The Protector]
*Male Elven Battledancer* 4 of Corellon*
NG Medium humanoid
*Init:* +5; 
*Senses:* Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +4 
Low-light Vision
Detect Secret Doors
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan
------------------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* [Fighting Defensively] [ACP= -]:
19 22 [+5 Dex, +4 Armor +3 Dodge], touch 15 18, flat-footed 14
*HD:* 4d8+4 (hp 25)
*Resist:* 
Fort +5 [+4 Ftr, +1 Con]
Ref +6 [+1 Ftr, +5 Dex]
Will +1 [+1 Ftr, +0 Wis]
*Immune:* Magic sleep effects
*Spells:* +2 on saving throws vs. Enchantement Spells or Effects
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee:* "Athas" +11 [+7] (1d8+2/18-20) 
*Ranged:* Mwk. Composite Longbow [+1 Str Rating] +10 [+6](1d8+1/x3)
*Space:* 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +4; Grp: +5 [+4 Bab, +1 Str]
*Special Actions:* 
1d6 Sneak Attack
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 13 (05), Dex 20 (13), Con 12 (06), Int 14 (06), Wis 10 (02), Cha 10 (02)
*Feats:* Arterial Strike (CW), Combat Expertise, Improved Feint, Improved Weapon Familiarity (CW), Weapon Finesse
*Skills:*
Balance +7 [+5 Dex, +2 Synergy]
Bluff +7 [7 ranks] [+11 when feinting]
Diplomacy +2 [+2 Synergy]
Intimidate +2 [+2 Synergy]
Tumble +14 [7 ranks, +5 Dex, +2 Synergy]
Sleight of Hand +7 [+5 Dex, +2 Synergy]
Jump +10 [7 ranks, +1 Str, +2 Synergy]
*Possessions:*
"Athas" [+1 Elven Thinblade], Mithral Chainshirt, Mwk. Composite Longbow [Str rating +1], 40 arrows, Dagger (x2)

Backpack, Bandoleer, Bedroll, Everburning Torch, Flint & Steel, Grappling hook, Sack(x2), Shovel, Silk rope (50ft.), Waterskin, Traveler’s outfit, Torch (x5), Cure Light Wounds Potion (x5)
[sblock=Expenses (in gp)]
2400, 1100, 500, 2, 4, 2, 0.5, 0.1, 100, 1, 1, 0.1, 2, 10, 1, 1, 0.05, 150 = 4274.75[/sblock]
[/sblock]
*Variant Fighter:
No Armor Proficiency (Heavy)
No Armor Proficiency (Medium)
No Shield Proficiency (Tower)
No Shield Proficiency
d8 Hit Die
Tumble & Bluff as class skills
"Sneak" Attack +1d6 at levels 3,6,9,12,15,18
Note: I _think_ it is well balanced... still I'll see what people have to say...
[sblock=Background(unfinished)]
Footman in skirmishes against the Iuz threat, dancing through the battlefield and cutting where it hurts, feinting and moving between his enemies until they wore off, defeated by themselves in their attacks against the air.

Never accepted to be promoted due to more than one reason: He had grown pretty aquaitanced to his company, he supported fully his commander, knowing that his abilities for leadership -altough he got along with the men- were far from similar, and also a spirit for freedom in action which wouldn't mesh well with the responsability of having men under his command. For ten years (?) they worked together...

His last mission was an utter failure... worse... he and a marksman were the only survivors... torn by the happenings and all the men for whose (altough he didn't want to) death felt responsible for, he disappeared for some time... a scout found his unconscious body sorrounded by men in dark armor... some fear arose of him having lost an eye but he hadn't lost it, it was just blanched with a scar running perpendicular to it, having only caressed his eye...

Now, what could his superiors do with a loyal, somewhat unruly, and heart-striken elf?
[/sblock]

Planned for future:
Continue Fighter...
Level 6: Dodge, Improved Combat Expertise (Complete Warrior)
Level 8: Defensive Strike (Complete Warrior)

[sblock=Highfolk(personal note)]Located in the northwestern portion of the continent of the Flanaess, on the world of Oerth, the area now known as Highfolk has long been the source of many conflicts, grand adventures, and stories of heroism down through the years. Elves and humans battle Iuz's forces in the Vesve Forest on the eastern edge of the region; farther to the west, peaceful farmers harvest the land in the verdant earth called the Highvale; to the south, the town of Highfolk moderates the activities of both peace and war, and keeps diplomatic contacts with its allies, Veluna and Furyondy. The region of Highfolk is a wild land, parts untamable to many, a peaceful land, full of the beauty of nature, and a dangerous land, with the forces of evil ever present, looking to destroy the harmony and hard-fought freedoms that the people of the region enjoy.

The city of Highfolk is ruled by the human elected mayor, Tavin Ersteader, and is the center for politics with the region. Only about ten percent of the population is human (mostly concentrated in the city and valley of the Velverdyva), with eighty percent of the population being elves. High and Sylvan elves predominate, though there is a small minority of Grey Elves. The people of Highfolk hold their freedom highly, and their fealty to the elven lord Kashafen Tamarel is couched in guarantees of personal liberty. The few humans tend to worship Elohnna, Obad-Hai, the Oeridian sky/agricultural gods, or Trithereon.

Founded thousands of years ago, Highfolk was the "Western Watch" of the elves, to keep an eye on the Suel and Baklunish Empires. It suffered heavily from attacks during the brutal wars with Vecna, but found unlooked-for assistace from some Oeridian tribes that had fled east from the Suel and Baklunish. They maintained their independence from the Great Kingdom of Aerdy and befriended Furyondi and Veluna when they broke free of the Great Kingdom. The Elves of the immense Vesve forest have recognized the threat of Iuz, and have supplied their archers and knights to the cause. Iuz has roused dark races and given them greater strength to contend with the elves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 2, 2006)

> UA fighter variant trades in bonus feats for sneak attack and thug fighter variant trades in armor for extra urban skills




Thnks for the suggestion, but it's not quite what I want


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

Another suggestion LA, is the Arcana Unearted Unfettered. I think they are the best swashbuckler core class out there. Though it is not on the approved list of class option sources.

It has some sneak attack and bonus feats plus dodgy abilities and a cool skill list, but not as  many feats as a fighter or as much sneak attack and skill points as a rogue.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

Updated my cleric Miltiades, switched 2 points from dex to str, gave him equip and a background.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Ohh. RTToE! Started a game here, but it never left the Moathouse. 

Two possibilities for role 6 (the *other*) unless choice one will fit role 2 (military scout):
1. Kenku scout (using dungeon specialist from PHB II), raised as a hatchling by non-kenku's so less NE tendencies [could do straight rogue if PHB II not an option]
2. Human dragon shaman from PHBII. Probably a silver totem dragon from the northern climes. Alternative would be some odd druid/sorc hybrid.

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Let me know your thoughts.




Just wanted to point out that the PHB2 isn't on Strahd's list of approved sources, so you may want to look at some other possiblities.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> Just wanted to point out that the PHB2 isn't on Strahd's list of approved sources, so you may want to look at some other possiblities.



Depends on the definition of "core", which is why I added the alternate implementations.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2006)

Land Outcast – Eliron Redilameri , Representative from the elven community of Highfolk. Variant approved..
Level 6: Dodge, Einhander *(PH II)* – In the meantime I forbid PHII – I'll try to arrange it sometime in the future.

Kafkonia – Unknown name - Representative from the circle of eight, a minor acolyte that serves one of the following wizards (Jallarzi of Greyhawk, Bigby of Mitrik, Otto or Warens starcoat of Urnest) choose a master, please write your spells in a spoiler box "spells" and write the DC, if you intend to use summon monster spells please add the monster's stats in a spoiler box please.
Your reflex is +4 (not +3)

Rhun - Korbryn Rivenshield - Representative of the Dwarven kings.
I think yout touch AC is 11

Voadam – Miltiades, Representative from Veluna. Check the second post for humans in the world, he is an Oeridian, so adjust your appearance to match the Oeridian description, although check out the new rule I wrought for spontaneous casting, please write your spells in a spoiler box "spells" and write the DC.
if you intend to use summon monster spells please add the monster's stats in a spoiler box please.

Stone god – No PHII in the meantime. And like you say option 6 is still open and option 2, ohhh … and no Kenku.
So you can follow the guide lines for furyondian Representative or what ever you want with the book I wrought in the first post.
Beside it - Welcome


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich[COLOR=Red said:
			
		

> Rhun[/COLOR] - Korbryn Rivenshield - Representative of the Dwarven kings.
> I think yout touch AC is 11





I was using the +1 from the Dodge feat. Not sure if you house rule it as a +1 across the board or not, I just know that most DMs seem to. If that is not the case, I change it down...


----------



## Voadam (Aug 3, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Voadam – Miltiades, Representative from Veluna. Check the second post for humans in the world, he is an Oeridian, so adjust your appearance to match the Oeridian description, although check out the new rule I wrought for spontaneous casting, please write your spells in a spoiler box "spells" and write the DC.
> if you intend to use summon monster spells please add the monster's stats in a spoiler box please.




I will adjust the description for Oeridian, I never paid much attention to the human Oeridian ethnicities before.

I was planning on writing out the stat blocks for summoned creatures but figured I would wait for a separate rogue's gallery entry to do so.

For spontaneous casters you wrote: 


> Spontaneous Casting:
> Instead of converting spells to cure/cause wounds .
> the cleric can convert is "regular spells" only to domain spells
> in the same level power . This rule show the spiritual connection
> Between the cleric and his god.




So I thought it was just the normal spells that can be spontaneously converted to domain spells but since it did not state otherwise this did not modify the bonus domain slot which must be prepared with only domain spells. Does it work differently?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2006)

Rhun said:
			
		

> I was using the +1 from the Dodge feat. Not sure if you house rule it as a +1 across the board or not, I just know that most DMs seem to. If that is not the case, I change it down...



Nahh. it's OK, keep it


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So I thought it was just the normal spells that can be spontaneously converted to domain spells but since it did not state otherwise this did not modify the bonus domain slot which must be prepared with only domain spells. Does it work differently?




Yep, only the normal spells you learn each morning.
in the old rule you could change any spell to a cure/cause spell.
instead of cure/cause you change it to a domain spell ... if your domain is a cure spell you can cast cure, if your domain spell is something else so you change it to the "something else" spell.
as for the domain slot - there is no change, it is still a domain slot.


----------



## Kafkonia (Aug 3, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Kafkonia – Unknown name - Representative from the circle of eight, a minor acolyte that serves one of the following wizards (Jallarzi of Greyhawk, Bigby of Mitrik, Otto or Warens starcoat of Urnest) choose a master, please write your spells in a spoiler box "spells" and write the DC, if you intend to use summon monster spells please add the monster's stats in a spoiler box please.
> Your reflex is +4 (not +3)




Ah, yes. Brain cramp on the reflex.

I'll list out the spells and pick a master, but I want to do a once-over of the specialist wizards and see if one suits my concept -- that might influence my selection of a master, since it'd be silly to be an acolyte of Bigby, say, and be unable to cast any of the spells named for him.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Want to have a bit of sneaky since we need a bit of that, so how about a Human (Oerth) Scout/Fighter aiming for Invisible Blade/Master Thrower? Would that work for role 2?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Want to have a bit of sneaky since we need a bit of that, so how about a Human (Oerth) Scout/Fighter aiming for Invisible Blade/Master Thrower? Would that work for role 2?




Yep, It's fits. you will be a royal scout of the King's armada sent as a representative to this mission


----------



## Tonks (Aug 3, 2006)

I saw that one more spot is open and it seems to be pretty much open to the 5th type of char. Would a gnomish bard sent to record the events work? He would not be much of a singer or dancer, but more of a recorder of the events that are happening around him. Since most people seem to shy away from the gnomish race, I figured it might be fun to suggest one.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 3, 2006)

ASAP I'll write the background


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's the second draft.
[sblock=Thandis "The Kid" Ornth]*Thandis "The Kid" Ornth CR 4 (10000 xp)*
Male human (Oeridian) scout 2/fighter 2
N Medium humanoid 
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Elven, Orc
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 18, touch 13, flat-footed 15; Two-Weapon Defense, uncanny dodge
*hp* 31 (4 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +6, *Will* +0
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* +1 dagger +5 (1d4+3/19-20+1d6 skirmish) and mwk cold iron dagger +5 (1d4+2/19-20+1d6 skirmish); Two-Weapon Fighting or
*Melee* +1 dagger +7 (1d4+3/19-20+1d6 skirmish) or
*Ranged* dagger +8 (1d4+2/19-20+1d6 skirmish); Point Blank Shot or
*Ranged* dagger +7 (1d4+2/19-20)
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +5
*Attack Options* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, skirmish (+1d6), Two-Weapon Fighting
*Combat Possessions* 3 _potions of cure light wounds_, 3 _potions of shield of faith +2_
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 10
*SQ* battle fortitude, trapfinding, uncanny dodge
*Feats* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Two-Weapon Defense, Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (dagger)
*Skills* Appraise +3, Balance +5, Bluff +3.5, Climb +2, Concentration +2, Diplomacy +2, Disable Device +10, Disguise +0, Escape Artist +3, Forgery +3, Gather Information +0, Heal +0, Hide +8, Intimidate +0, Jump +4, Knowledge (geography) +5, Knowledge (local) +6, Knowledge (untrained) +3, Listen +5, Move Silently +8, Open Lock +10, Ride +5, Search +8, Sense Motive +7, Sleight of Hand +6.5, Spot +5, Survival +0, Swim +2, Tumble +10, Use Rope +3
*Possessions* combat possessions plus +1 dagger, mwk cold iron dagger, 10 daggers, +1 mithral chain shirt, backback, bedroll, 2 belt pouches, 10 pc. chalk, _everburning torch_, 100 ft. silk rope, traveler's outfit, mwk thieves' tools, light warhorse with miltary saddle and saddlebags; 565gp, 8sp.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Battle Fortitude (Ex)* The Kid gets a +1 competence bonus on Fortitude and initiative checks.
*Skirmish (Ex)* If The Kid moves 10 ft. during a round, he deals an extra +1d6 damage with his melee attacks and ranged attacks within 30 ft. This damage is treated as sneak attack damage. 
*Trapfinding (Ex)* The Kid can find and disarm traps as a rogue.
*Uncanny Dodge (Ex)* The Kid is never considered flat-footed unless immobilized.

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1->Scout 1* HP: 10 (1d8+2) SP: +48 (8x4+1x4+3x4)
Bluff +4cc, Disable Device +4, Hide +4, Knowledge (geography) +2, Knowledge (local) +2, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Open Lock +4, Search +4, Sense Motive +4, Sleight of Hand +4cc, Spot +4, Tumble +4
Abilities: Str 14 (6pts), Dex 15 (8 pts), Con 14 (6pts), Int 16 (10pts), Wis 10 (2pts), Cha 10 (2pts)
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot (human bonus)
Other: skirmish +1d6, trapfinding

*L2->Fighter 1* HP: 7 (1d10+2, avg down) SP: +6 (2+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Sense Motive +2cc, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Tumble +2cc
Feats: Weapon Focus (dagger) (fighter bonus)

*L3->Scout 2* HP: 7 (1d8+2, avg up) SP: +12 (8+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Knowledge (local) +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Open Lock +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Feats: Two-Weapon Fighting
Other: battle fortitude +1, uncanny dodge

*L4->Fighter 2* HP: 7 (1d10+2, avg down) SP: +6 (2+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Sense Motive +2cc, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Tumble +2cc
Feats: Two-Weapon Defense (fighter bonus)
Other: Dexterity +1[/sblock]
[sblock=Future Advancement]
*L5->Scout 3* HP: 7 (1d8+2, avg up) SP: +12 (8+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Knowledge (geography) +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Open Lock +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Other: fast movement +10ft., skirmish (+1d6, +1 AC), trackless step

*L6->Scout 4* HP: 6 (1d8+2, avg down) SP: +12 (8+1+3)
Bluff +1cc, Disable Device +1, Hide +1, Knowledge (local) +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Open Lock +1, Search +1, Sense Motive +1, Sleight of Hand +1cc, Spot +1, Tumble +1
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (barbed dagger), Far Shot (scout bonus)

*L7->Master Thrower 1* HP: 7 (1d8+2, avg up) SP: +8 (4+1+3)
Bluff +4, Sleight of Hand +2, Spot, Tumble 
Feats: Quick Draw (bonus)
Other: thrown weapon trick (sneaky shot)

*L8->Invisible Blade 1* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (4+1+3)
Bluff, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spot, Tumble
Other: Dexterity +1, dagger sneak attack +1d6, unfettered defense[/sblock][/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Thandis Ornth was born the son of a loyal Furyondy solider of Grabford. His father fought in the Greyhawk Wars, and was killed shortly after Thandis' birth, never having seen his son. Clashes with the Empire of Iuz and other forces would eventually claim Thandis' mother's life, leaving him a war orphan in a war-torn city.

Thandis' life on the mean street could have ended poorly except for one constant reminder of his father---a special dagger, military issue, given to his mother at a memento and for protection. Thandis treasured the dagger, and treasured the memory of his father and the military that claimed his life. He used that blade more than once to save himself or others, all the while dreaming that one day he would be a hero like his father.

That day came in his 14th year of life. A brief incursion of raiders threatened Grabford, at the time when an outbreak of the Red Death was hindering the town. The surprised and weakened Furyondy garrison, desparate for any assistance, allowed the assistance of "The Kid"---so named because he wasn't even old enough to shave yet. In the following battles, The Kid made a good showing of himself, his rough life on the street paying off. Though he was not vital in any encounter, his enthusiam (and willingness to do *anything* to ensure victory) earned him the admiration of his fellows. Enough to earn him an early enlistment.

The Kid (he is still called that, even several years later) served as a loyal scout and fierce skirmisher for Furyondy, his father's dagger always at his side. Now, the Kingdom has a new job for him.[/sblock]
[sblock=Appearance and Personality]"The Kid" is only 19, and looks younger than that due to the lack of any real facial hair (he has a problem growing any). He is wry and constantly in motion, always twitching or fiddling with something (usually a dagger). His is dressed in functionally scouting attire, with the seal of Furyondy hidden by easily displayable. Several blades are hidden about this perrson. His is an Oeridian is tan skin and curly red hair.

The Kid is a solid supporter of Furyondy, though not to the point of jingoism. He is a stalwart companion, though he will not hesitate to use brutal (he would say "effective") means to protect his friends. His is affable and eager.[/sblock]


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Aug 4, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I saw that one more spot is open and it seems to be pretty much open to the 5th type of char. Would a gnomish bard sent to record the events work? He would not be much of a singer or dancer, but more of a recorder of the events that are happening around him. Since most people seem to shy away from the gnomish race, I figured it might be fun to suggest one.




DANG IT this is the third game I've wanted to try for that you've nabbed/claimed the last spot in. How many games are you gonna play in?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I saw that one more spot is open and it seems to be pretty much open to the 5th type of char. Would a gnomish bard sent to record the events work? He would not be much of a singer or dancer, but more of a recorder of the events that are happening around him. Since most people seem to shy away from the gnomish race, I figured it might be fun to suggest one.




Sounds good, you meant the 6th option, develop it further and submit your character


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2006)

Old Gumphrey said:
			
		

> DANG IT this is the third game I've wanted to try for that you've nabbed/claimed the last spot in. How many games are you gonna play in?




Don't you worry, Submit your character and I'll take the most fitted for the game.
Although I already picked the others, it wasn't supposed to be "first come, first take"
It's because only five applied to this game so fat before you and Tonk came in.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 4, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Sounds good, you meant the 6th option, develop it further and submit your character




I will work on him today after work and him him up later this afternoon/evening. I was thinking about working towards the Sublime Chord Prc if that would be allowed.

Old Gumphrey: I promise that I won't be after any more of your spots. Two games will be plenty for me if I get into this one..


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> I will work on him today after work and him him up later this afternoon/evening. I was thinking about working towards the Sublime Chord Prc if that would be allowed.
> 
> Old Gumphrey: I promise that I won't be after any more of your spots. Two games will be plenty for me if I get into this one..




Sublime Chord Prc - No problemo.
let's say that this character sent to this mission to record the stories, the legends and to bring back any information back to the aligned nations


----------



## Tonks (Aug 4, 2006)

Sounds good to me...to show more of his scholar bend than music, he won't be as young as the others, but not close to middle age either. Looking at around the 30ish equivalent of a gnome.

Would you like me to work his experience with the "True Chord/Word" in his backstory, or leave it open to happen in game if he gets selected?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 4, 2006)

Tonks said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me...to show more of his scholar bend than music, he won't be as young as the others, but not close to middle age either. Looking at around the 30ish equivalent of a gnome.
> 
> Would you like me to work his experience with the "True Chord/Word" in his backstory, or leave it open to happen in game if he gets selected?




Yep, leave it open, you can also record in your background that your "scholar bard" is interested in the knowledge of the two former incidents of the temple.
that will give the group sufficent knowledge if they will need some, and a good reason why your gnome was sent, in a matter of fact, you can call the Lortmills in the south your home, it's not far from there.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 5, 2006)

Background-draft included.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2006)

Updated "The Kid" with more background info. Comments welcome.


----------



## Tonks (Aug 5, 2006)

Rough draft of char and concept. Any thoughts/errors I made on him are welcomed.


[sblock=Lenuran of Lortmills]*Lenuran of Lortmills CR 4 (10000 xp)*
Male Gnome Bard 4
NG Small humanoid 
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +9, Spot +2
*Languages* Gnomish, Common, Dwarven, Elven, Draconic, Celestial
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*AC* 19, touch 13, flat-footed 17 
*hp* 24 (4 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +7, *Will* +7
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*Spd* 20 ft.
*Melee* small blue ice longsword +4 (1d6+1/19-20x2/S) 
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +3
*Combat Possessions* 2 _potions of cure light wounds_
 -----------------------------------------------------------------
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
*SQ* bardic music, bardic knowledge (+8), countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1, inspire competence, 1/day: Ghost Sound, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic, Detect Secret Doors, Speak with Animals
*Feats* Insightful, Negotiator 
*Skills* Appraise +2, Balance +2, Bluff +3, Climb +0, Concentration +2, Diplomacy +14, Disguise +3, Escape Artist +2, Forgery +2, Gather Information +5, Heal +2, Hide +6, Intimidate +3, Jump +4, Knowledge (Arcana) +7, Knowledge (History) +7, Knowledge (Local) +7, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +7, Listen +9, Move Silently +2, Perform (Orator) +9, Profession (astrologer) + 5,  Ride +2, Search +2, Sense Motive +9, Speak Languages +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +8, Spot +2, Survival +2, Swim +0, Use Rope +2
*Possessions* combat possessions plus small blue ice longsword, small mithral chain shirt, small darkwood buckler +1, vest of resistance +1, Heward’s handy haversack, bedroll, 2 belt pouches, traveler's outfit, journal, 1 inkpen, 2 ink vials 7gp, 5sp

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1->Bard 1* HP: 8 (1d6+2) SP: +32 (6+2x4)
Listen +4, Knowledge (Arcana) +4, Knowledge (History) +4, Knowledge (Local) +4, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +4, Perform (Orator) +4, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +3, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial)

Abilities: Str 10 (4pts), Dex 14 (6 pts), Con 14 (4pts), Int 14 (6pts), Wis 14 (6pts), Cha 15 (8pts)
Feats: Insightful
Other: Bardic Music, Bardic knowledge, Countersong, Fascinate,

*L2->Bard 2* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +5, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial)

*L3->Bard 3* HP: 6 (1d6+2, avg up) SP: +8 (6+2)
Diplomacy +5, Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +5, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +6, Profession (Astrologer) +3, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +2
Feats: Negotiator
Other: Inspire Competence

*L4->Bard 4* HP: 5 (1d6+2, avg down) SP: +8 (6+2)
Diplomacy +5, Listen +5, Knowledge (Arcana) +6, Knowledge (History) +5, Knowledge (Local) +5, Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +5, Perform (Orator) +7, Profession (Astrologer) +6, Sense Motive +5, Speak Language +2 (Draconic and Celestial), Spellcraft +5[/sblock]

[sblock=Background] Growing up in the gnomish community of Lortmills, Lenuran seemed to spend all of his free time with a book in his hand. He was fascinated by the power of the written word and as soon as he finished one book, he begged his family to supply him with another. Soon he was borrowing books from everyone in the village and when he encountered a writing that he did not understand; he did not rest until that too had been mastered. His family still held high hopes for him, as it seemed that even with his obsession with books there was nothing in the gnomish culture that he was not partially good at doing. On the eve of his fortieth birthday, he surprised those gathered at his surprise party by having his sister tell everyone there that he had “stepped out” for a short walk and would be back soon. This short walk took him nearly the span of the northern regions of Oerth and forty years to finish.

When he returned to Lortmills, Lenuran’s brown hair was prematurely streaked with gray and he carried himself with an ease that instantly earned him coy smiles by many of the gnomish women, both married and single. From a comfortable seat in the inn over the course of the next three months, Lenuran told of the fierce battle he had witnessed between the glacier dwarves to the far North and the wicked frost giant who sought to enslave their village. He spoke of his time aboard a privateer vessel where he earned his keep by tracking the stars to keep them on course and of the wonders of the open sea. His tales of living with the noble wood elves in their secluded tree homes drew skeptical looks from his relatives until he showed them the fine elvish mesh shirt and nearly weightless shield they had given him when they parted ways.

Everyone assumed that Lenuran’s wandering days were behind him and that like a respectable gnome he would settle down and take a wife, but the one story that Lenuran had not told his family was that his fate no longer was his to control as it was bound to a legend he was chasing.

Twenty years ago, Lenuran apprenticed to the Royal Scribe and was given the task of making sense of the fragmented documents concerning a place known as the Temple of Evil. The details were vague, but Lenuran was able to gather that a small band of strangers had stormed the temple and disrupted a great evil there, but shortly afterwards they all seemed to vanish into thin air.

Jotting down the few notes on who they were, Lenuran began tracking the legendary people down to find out what truly happened, but despite his best effort, his search brought only dead ends upon dead ends.

Returning to Lenuran to rest and weigh the options before him, he received a letter from the Court telling him of the need for another gathering to venture to the Temple once more. As he was still in service to the Crown, albeit on an extended leave of absence from his Scribe duties, Lenuran packed his bag quickly and disappeared into the night once more.
 [/sblock]


[sblock=Appearance and Personality]Lenuran appears to be a gnome of average height and weight with a nose that makes his race proud. His brown hair is shot with gray streaks and while he is well into adulthood, his limbs retain the last vestige of youth in them. He wears his armor under his shirt and vest when traveling, but rarely places himself in situations where he would have to draw _Frostfang_, the blue ice sword that was crafted for him during his stay in the Far North.

Lenuran sees himself as nothing more than a simple scribe who has had the luck to find himself in situations no scribe should ever be. He has seen much in his eighty years and none would fault him if the road began to lose its appeal, but until Lenuran can place the mystery of what happened in the Temple so long ago to rest, his spirit will never allow him to rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Old Gumphrey (Aug 5, 2006)

Nah its no big deal, I just happened to notice your name in the other threads I was perusing. I submitted a character to another game in the meantime so we'll see what happens with that'n.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2006)

OK, the recruiting was quick, here are the chosen ones:

1. Kafkonia – Unknown name, Gray Elf Wizard 4
2. Land Outcast - Eliron Redilameri, Battledancer of The Protector, Male Elven Battledancer 4
3. Rhun - Korbryn Rivenshield, of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils, Dwarf Male Fighter 4
4. Voadam - Miltiades inquisitor of Rao, Male Oeridian Human cleric 4
5. Stonegod - Thandis "The Kid" Ornth, Male human (Oeridian) scout 2/fighter 2
6. Tonks - Lenuran of Lortmills, Male Gnome Bard 4

When you finish to sketch your characters post them up in the following RG thread
And this is the new OOC thread  for the game.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 2, 2006)

I reopen the thread for recruitment of a spell caster.

Please check the guidelines in the first post for the spell caster.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I reopen the thread for recruitment of a spell caster.
> 
> Please check the guidelines in the first post for the spell caster.



I guess we should note that we are looking for an arcane caster, correct?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh, and changing the Tag from "Greyhawk" to "Recruiting" may draw the eye more...


----------



## Voadam (Oct 2, 2006)

So what we've still got:

3. Rhun - Korbryn Rivenshield, of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils, Dwarf Male Fighter 4
4. Voadam - Miltiades inquisitor of Rao, Male Oeridian Human cleric 4
5. Stonegod - Thandis "The Kid" Ornth, Male human (Oeridian) scout 2/fighter 2
6. Tonks - Lenuran of Lortmills, Male Gnome Bard 4


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> So what we've still got:
> 
> 3. Rhun - Korbryn Rivenshield, of the Dwurfolk of the Lortmils, Dwarf Male Fighter 4
> 4. Voadam - Miltiades inquisitor of Rao, Male Oeridian Human cleric 4
> ...



And Strahd said he has plans for:
2. NPC - Eliron Redilameri, Battledancer of The Protector, Male Elven Battledancer 4


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Howdy fellows!  I'm the new kid on the block, and taking over the arcane caster slot in the game.  I'll post my character Ithiken Naru in the Rogue's Gallery shortly and start posting in the game thread as well.  Glad to be a part of the game!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey, DEFCON. This is the other, other recruitment thread. So you'll want the real OOC thread over there.


----------

